# Nystatin Cream for Thrush -- Do I Really Need to Wash Before Nursing?



## mollyclose (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a persistent case of thrush brought on by about six weeks of antibiotics for a breast abscess. My doctor has prescribed nystatin cream for my breasts, as well as nystatin liquid for my six month old dd. I have used miconazole cream before, to no avail, and I don't have to wash the breast before nursing. Do I really need to wash before nursing with the nystatin? It is really going to affect how often I can put it on and when, since I won't be able to wash if we are on the go, and dd still nurses every couple hours on a good day, more often when she is tired or stressed. Any info/advice/experience with this? The prescription pamplet says that nystatin is virtually nontoxic, and the only other ingredients that I can see are mineral oil and polyethelene (I guess that could be an issue...). Thanks!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Nystatin is actually a really poor choice for yeast infection treatment. I've used it, but I never actually washed, just wiped with a soft cloth (usually breast pad) 1st. Yeast are becoming more and more resistant to it. Personally, Gentian Violet and grapefruit seed extract were a much better treatment for our thrush.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with the PP. Here is Dr. Jack Newman's thrush protocol. It may give you some good ideas: http://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=...tion&Itemid=17

Good luck!


----------



## marge234 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ugh, thrush is a DRAG. My midwife also said Nystatin doesn't work. She prescribes Diflucan, if it's persistent and painful, or says to use Gentian Violet. We used GV. Follwed Pat Gima protocol, similar to Newman's. I didn't follow it to the letter but did use the GV, did the vinegar rinse every so often and boiled stuff (I was pumping) once a day.

http://http://www.breastfeedingonline.com/yeast.shtml

good luck mama!


----------

